# Athens, first day of gun season



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Doe and yearling at 8:15, doe and spike at 8:45

Not much shooting, really died off over the last hr

Cloudy, low 40,s no wind


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Lundy I'm hunting wnf near mcconnelsville. Heard around 50 shots but I haven't seen a deer. Perfect opening morning.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

3 moredoes at 10:25

Everything just natural movement

Shots are now nonexistent


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Already got my buck with a bow and I am not going to shoot a doe right now.
Just sitting in my tree stand out of tradition....here in Guernsey County...

7:30 one lone doe walked by at 50 yards.
9:15 2 mature does and 2 yearlings cruised by being followed by a young 8 point.

Very little shooting....all natural deer movement.


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Heard quite a bit of shootin early but nothing now. Fairfield county

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

3 more does feeding in field in front of me right now


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

CHOPIQ said:


> Lundy I'm hunting wnf near mcconnelsville. Heard around 50 shits but I haven't seen a deer. Perfect opening morning.


The smell must be awful!! You should have heard the one I just heard in the bathroom. Dude must have ate the whole turkey on thanksgiving!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

68 shots out by west branch in portage county. Not much in the last 2 hours. Have seen no deer. squirrel and a couple of dogs


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

heard plenty of shots up until 11ish had one grunting behind me in a thicket never saw em, i'm outside of sunbury in delaware county.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm also in Athens, missed a huge buck about 730, Then saw another small Buck and 2 Doe at 830. Heard 3 shot that Were kinda close to but not real close, left the woods at 11 to take My Daughter home, Saw a group of 11 feeding in a field like nothing was going on around them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

WeekendWarrior said:


> The smell must be awful!! You should have heard the one I just heard in the bathroom. Dude must have ate the whole turkey on thanksgiving!!


.....best laugh I've had all day..ty sir!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lots of shots this evening. Two small bucks, one heading north, one heading south. One unknown walking out. Hocking County.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Jose' said:


> .....best laugh I've had all day..ty sir!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Glad someone laughed!!


----------



## crjacob90 (Sep 27, 2013)

I chuckled in the stand so i blame u for not seein nething haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

11 deer total yesterday.

I did enjoy these two in front of me at 5:15, short video

I like the low light capability of my camera. I couldn't tell one was a little buck until I looked at video and they were only 40 yds away from me


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Lundy said:


> 11 deer total yesterday.
> 
> I did enjoy these two in front of me at 5:15, short video
> 
> I like the low light capability of my camera. I couldn't tell one was a little buck until I looked at video and they were only 40 yds away from me


They are both bucks. One appears to be a spike and the other is a button buck. Cool video.


----------



## dgodek (Apr 5, 2012)

Hunted just outside Athens city limits Saturday thru Monday am. Missed a big doe with my bow on Sunday around lunchtime. Killed the tree branch, though!  Got a mature doe on Monday morning around 7:45 am. Had to be en route home by noon so time with a shotgun was very limited. Saw lots of deer over the 3 days. Shots heard Monday were almost nonexistent. Very surprised considering the cloudy, cool weather. Was beautiful. Back at work today..... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

